# Game #41: Phoenix Suns (19-21) @ Washington Wizards (12-28) - 1/21



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

4 in a row. Game is on at 7.

Naturally, ESPN replaced the game. 






*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....STAY FOCUSED!*​


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Suns win 109-91


----------

